# Escape the Room - Spiele Apps programmieren



## nintendo (7. Feb 2022)

Liebe Java Community,

ich habe zwar einen anerkannten Beruf im Bereich der Medien und Gestaltung und ich wäre auch im Stande Webseiten responsive gerecht zu programmieren, ich kann mir jedoch beim Besten Willen nicht vorstellen eine _*"Escape the Room"*_ App zu programmieren, dazu benötigt man wohl mehr Kenntnisse, denke ich.

Vielleicht kommt einem die Spiele Modi _*"The Rooms*"_ bekannt vor, die gibt es bei dem Google Playstore. Da geht es darum durch interaktive Möglichkeiten Räume zu verlassen. Beispiel: Ich betätige einen Hebel mit einem "Mausklick" mit Phone "Touchclick" und dann öffnet sich die Tür, das Level hat man dann geschafft.

Ich meine gestalterisch ginge das vielleicht mit responsive *HTML5/CSS3* und _*Jquery*_. Aber wie soll das Ganze dann Ende abgesegnet werden? Es müssen Speicher Spielstände erstellt werden. Zu dem müsste der Spieler auch in der Lage sein, das Spiel "fortzusetzen" oder seinen Spielstand zu laden. Dann muss das Spiel für Alle Auflösungen gerecht programmiert werden. Es gibt ja zahlreiche Devices, dazu gehören doch auch Tablets, die sollten möglichst mit Berücksichtigt werden.

Meine Frage an euch, wäre es sinnvoll sich mit Java zu beschäftigen? Oder habt ihr vielleicht komplett andere Ideen? Ich hatte jetzt SDK Andriod installiert und mir war schnell aufgefallen, dass man ohne Java nicht weit kommt. Aber vielleicht irre ich mich da.

Jedenfalls liegt hier das Buch bereit, aber ich bin noch am Überlegen ob es nicht sinnvoll wäre mit C# und unity anzufangen.

LG, Nintendo


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 65838 (8. Feb 2022)

was willst du denn überhaupt machen ? ich verstehs nicht du wirfst mit sachen um dich rum

was "responsive html5 mit css4 und jquery" darstellen sollte weis ich nicht
so ein spiel kannst du auch mit javascript ohne libraries und standard html sachen ohne bootstrap und weiteres implementieren ohne "gigantischen aufwand" damit zu hhaben

"spielstände" und "speichern" nennt man auch backend


dann willst du irgendwas mit android ... und hast sorgen mit den verschiedenen devices?

meines beurteilungs vermögens hast du keinen plan wo du hin willst


mit java kannst du überall alles zum laufen bringen ist ja auch irgendwie ein kleines kern ding von java



 nur ich schmeiß dich jetzt ins kalte wasser von "software engineering" und "unspezifischen anfragen" da du bei der Anforderungsanalyse scheiterst wie du auch selber gemerkt hast deswegen bist du ja da

=> es soll auf tabletts laufen => es gibt aber auch tablets mit windows und OSx drauf solls da auch drauf laufen
=> es sollen speicherstände gespeichert werden => wo ? server ? bei dir ? beim user ? wo und wie schaffst du es ?
=> eine App => für iOS ? android ? für desktop ? ... eine App ist vieles
=> mit html  => wer hostet die seite ? welche domain nimmst du ? wie viel kostet es dich ?
=> server mieten / domain => was ist wenn du keinen pfenning einnimmst ( riskio analyse )
=> worin hast du kenntnisse => dass du medien und gestaltung gelernt hast interessiert niemand, die GUI ist in jeder iteration das letzte  was man macht, zuerst funktionalität ... ( normaler weise hast du pro durchlauf funktionalität => testen obs richtige raus kommt => gui ... das ist maximal schwammig ausgedrückt ) ... css und design interessiert keinen bis man weis das passt so... stell dir vor du designst den button bis er der geilste button auf der welt ist und dann brauchst ihn gar nicht 
=> das spiel soll mit touch funktionieren => wie testest du das ? hast du tablets wo du vms drauf lassen kannst um es zu testen ? was sind die kosten ?
=> du willst backend => wie viel geld hast du ? ist es schlimm wenns richtig scheiße läuft ?
usw...usw..usw

ich erwarte nicht dass du die fragen beantwortest weil du sie wahrscheinlich selber gar nicht weist ... ich wollte dir nur zeigen es ist nicht so einfach wie man sichs vorstellt

was ich so sagen kann über unity
=> mlapi ist peer to peer ( also wie minecraft ) dh die spieler hosten ihre eigenen server und du bist nicht dafür verantwortlich ( minecraft machts genauso )
=> unity hat auch photon(ein server service) wo du bis zu 20 ccu ( concurrent user ) also aktuelle benutzer frei hast dh monatlich darf im durchschnitt 20 spieler online sein und dir kostets gar nix
=> unity ist einfach .. einfacher als unreal engine meines erachtens vorallem wenn man komplette freiheit im spiel design haben will
=> wie es mit unity auf android ausschaut keine ahnung... ich weis nur dass touch auf windows tablets einfach zu implementieren ist ... ich habs nach 3 stunden geschafft dass sich mein männchen da hin bewegt wo getouched wurde also schaffst du es auch
=> spiele entwicklung auf java ist nicht gerade geil... vergleich fxgl vs unity... joa da hat unity wesentlich mehr im repertoire aber unity wird auch von ein paar tausend gemanaged und fxgl von einer hand voll
=> zu android.. und allgemein handy spiel entwicklung... versuch nicht in der antarktis einem pinguin eis zu verkaufen( ich mag handy spiele / deren entwicklung ÜBERHAUPT NICHT ... also ist da schon ein bissl hass dahinter  )

MEINES erachtens nach hätte Unity mit einem desktop spiel ( also lauffähig auf windows, osX , vllt auch linux ) einen größeren mehrwert für die Zukunft als wie android zu lernen

java in der spiele entwicklung ist puh... ziemlich ... puh... nicht grad der burner .. FXGL vllt? mybe ? fxgl fängt jetzt mit 3d an...unity.. unreal sind gerade bei virtual reality durch... joa

jquery =>  wenn du was mit websiten machen willst dann "würde ich raten" ASP.net / laravel / oder das web framework von python wo ich nicht mehr weis wies heißt , zu nehmen oder ähnliches da gibts einige websites die dir alle auflisten.. ich lieb C# deswegen spiel ich oft mit ASP.net rum bin aber auf keines falls ein überflieger..ist auch nur objektiv aus meiner sicht gesagt



das ist alles aber nur objektiv... wie ein freund von mir sagte "ich kann nicht jedes wort auf wikipedia als bare münze verkaufen" ... also nimm es nicht zu ernst und denk mal über die ganze geschichte nach ... vllt kommst du auf ganz neue gedanken... vllt komm ich auf ganz neue gedanken 


was ich noch anmerken will.. spätestens beim bewegen der spiel figur wirst du bei allem was keine spiel engine ist einen aussteiger kriegen... viel spaß bei vector mathematik und collidern usw..


----------



## Robertop (8. Feb 2022)

Joreyk hat gesagt.:


> MEINES erachtens nach hätte Unity mit einem desktop spiel ( also lauffähig auf windows, osX , vllt auch linux ) einen größeren mehrwert für die Zukunft als wie android zu lernen
> 
> java in der spiele entwicklung ist puh... ziemlich ... puh... nicht grad der burner .. FXGL vllt? mybe ? fxgl fängt jetzt mit 3d an...unity.. unreal sind gerade bei virtual reality durch... joa


Ich würde auch sagen, dass Unity hier die bessere Wahl ist, als Java Entwicklung zu lernen. Um ein komplexes Spiel mit Java zu Entwickeln, sind schon ziemlich tiefe Kenntnisse über Softwareentwicklung nötig. Bei Unity kann man sich auf das Gamedesign konzentrieren und kann mit relativ wenig Coding ein funktionierendes Spiel auf die Beine stellen.


----------



## nintendo (8. Feb 2022)

oreyk​


> was willst du denn überhaupt machen ? ich verstehs nicht du wirfst mit sachen um dich rum


Erm, wie schon in dem obigen Text geschrieben steht, ein "Escape The Room" Spiel.
Sage mal, was hast du um 5:00 Uhr Morgens denn eingenommen? Das interessiert mich gerade brennend.



> was "responsive html5 mit css4 und jquery" darstellen sollte weis ich nicht



Kann es sein, dass du schlecht gelaunt einfach blind auf die Tasten gehaut hast, ohne meinen Text ansatzweise verstanden zu haben?
Könnte man meinen 

Klar kannst du Vieles mit HTML5 und CCS3 und Jquery erreichen. Das ginge sogar ziemlich gut. Man muss es halt können.



> "spielstände" und "speichern" nennt man auch backend


Das wäre jetzt mal eine sinnvolle Antwort gewesen. Danke dafür.

Aber jetzt im ernst, dir kommt die Spiel Modi "The Rooms" nicht bekannt vor?



> dann willst du irgendwas mit android ... und hast sorgen mit den verschiedenen devices?



Was heißt _"ich will"_. Das müsste ja zum Ende in eine App bzw. in eine .apk umgewandelt werden. Dafür benötigt man u.a. einen Emulator sowie ein Programm. Da wäre das SDK Andriod bestens dafür geeignet und das hatte ich im Übrigen auch im obigen Text vorgeschlagen. Insofern, war alles richtig.



> meines beurteilungs vermögens hast du keinen plan wo du hin willst


Ne, das wäre dann wohl eher deine subjektive Meinung. Mein Lieber, ganz ehrlich irgendwie bist du mir nicht ganz geheuer. Ich gebe dir trotzdem einen Like, vllt. freust du dich einen ColaKeks.



> nur ich schmeiß dich jetzt ins kalte wasser von "software engineering" und "unspezifischen anfragen" da du bei der Anforderungsanalyse scheiterst wie du auch selber gemerkt hast deswegen bist du ja da



So lange du es *RICHTIG* machst und nicht hirnlos auf die Tasten haust. Ist alles in Ordnung.



> ich erwarte nicht dass du die fragen beantwortest weil du sie wahrscheinlich selber gar nicht weist ... ich wollte dir nur zeigen es ist nicht so einfach wie man sichs vorstell



Ich bin heute ausnahmsweise trotzdem gut gelaunt und überfliege diesen Satz.




> unity ist einfach .. einfacher als unreal engine meines erachtens vorallem wenn man komplette freiheit im spiel design haben will


Was nützt mir Unity, wenn ich das Spiel, welches programmiert wurde, im Anschluss in eine App umgewandelt werden muss.



> java in der spiele entwicklung ist puh... ziemlich ... puh... nicht grad der burner .. FXGL vllt? mybe ? fxgl fängt jetzt mit 3d an...unity.. unreal sind gerade bei virtual reality durch... joa



Reg dich mal ab. Ganz ruhig. Es handelt sich hierbei um ein simples Spiel. Bestehend aus einem Bild und einigen interaktiven Möglichkeiten. Meine Frage und die habe ich eig. ziemlich strukturiert klar gestellt: Ob dies auch in JAVA machbar wäre, oder ob man lieber andere Wege einschlagen sollte. Bis jetzt hast du fast nur Müll von dir gegeben.



> MEINES erachtens nach hätte Unity mit einem desktop spiel ( also lauffähig auf windows, osX , vllt auch linux ) einen größeren mehrwert für die Zukunft als wie android zu lernen



Naja.. *Apps sind die Zukunft*



> das ist alles aber nur objektiv... wie ein freund von mir sagte "ich kann nicht jedes wort auf wikipedia als bare münze verkaufen" ... also nimm es nicht zu ernst und denk mal über die ganze geschichte nach ... vllt kommst du auf ganz neue gedanken... vllt komm ich auf ganz neue gedanken



Du musst definitiv Etwas eingenommen haben. Das steht außer Frage.



> was ich noch anmerken will.. spätestens beim bewegen der spiel figur wirst du bei allem was keine spiel engine ist einen aussteiger kriegen... viel spaß bei vector mathematik und collidern usw..



Was faselst du von _"Bewegen eine Spiel Figur"_? Wieso haust du sinnlos auf die Tasten ohne dir mal kurz Gedanken gemacht zu haben?  Nimm dir doch etwas Zeit und google die Spiel Modi. Zur Not lade ich ein Bild hoch.

Edit:
Hier ein Beispiel:








						Spotlight: Room Escape – Apps bei Google Play
					

Adventure mit spannenden Rätseln und kniffligen Aufgaben.




					play.google.com
				












						501 Doors Escape Game Mystery – Apps bei Google Play
					

Let's escape from 501 intriguing classic rooms with brain puzzle challenge




					play.google.com
				




Schöne viele Grüße


----------



## Neumi5694 (1. Mrz 2022)

So was macht niemand hardcodiert, dafür gibt's Engines wie Ren'Py oder auch Unity, wobei du mit ersterem besser auf Tablests kommst.

Fang aber mal mit so was wie ADRIFT oder TADS an. Die sind zwar rein textbasiert, da lernst du aber, wie man eine aufgabenbasiertes Spiel konzipiert, wie man Inventar handhabt usw.

Es gibt dann auch noch Adventure-Engines, wo du den Aufgabnbaum und Abhängigkeiten komplett definieren kannst, die dich z.B. auch warnen, wenn ein Item verloren werden kann, bevor man es woanders braucht (ein bisserl wie ein Compiler), aber da hab ich mich nie damit beschäftigt.

Der schwierige Teil bei derartigen Projekten ist weniger die Programmierung, sondern vielmehr die Planung. Dead ends sind was unverzeihliches.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 65838 (1. Mrz 2022)

Neumi5694 hat gesagt.:


> dafür gibt's Engines wie Ren'Py oder auch Unity


ja nichts hilfreiches sagen, hast ja schon gesehen dass er das nicht haben möchte, man sollte blind zustimmen und nicken


----------



## Jw456 (2. Mrz 2022)

Joreyk hat gesagt.:


> ja nichts hilfreiches sagen, hast ja schon gesehen dass er das nicht haben möchte, man sollte blind zustimmen und nicken


Ja wenn man bedenkt wann er das letzte mal online war ein Tag nach den Thread ersten dann nicht mehr also ist es ihm scheinbar nicht wichtig.


----------



## nintendo (2. Mrz 2022)

*Google ist dein Freund:*​"A*ndroid-Apps entwickeln mit Jav**a"*​
Hat in meinem Fall super geholfen. 

@Jw456 
Achso...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 65838 (2. Mrz 2022)

nur mit dem unterschied dass google die app programmierung stoppt mit java und auf kotlin wechselt 

auf gründe von oracles klagen


----------



## nintendo (2. Mrz 2022)

Hm. Ne. Falsch. Glaube ich nicht.

Regt vielleicht zum Nachdenken an, aber ich würde mich weiterhin eher mit Java beschäftigen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 65838 (2. Mrz 2022)

nintendo hat gesagt.:


> Regt vielleicht zum Nachdenken an, aber ich würde mich weiterhin eher mit Java beschäftigen.


oracle hat google verklagt wegen einem benutzten interface das sie falsch lizensiert hatten, danach war google sauer und hat ausgesprochen dass sie auf kotlin umsteigen wollen

da aber du in kotlin java code nach lust und laune benutzen kannst wirst du sicher auch mit java weiterhin entwickeln können in android 

ABER
was gefällt dir besser? java oder kotlin?
was hältst du für zukunfts trächtiger... von google ist gekommen dass der Wechsel auf kotlin kommt ( in welchem ausmas weis ich nicht ) = java oder kotlin?


----------



## nintendo (2. Mrz 2022)

D.h. ich soll mich jetzt doch mit Kotlin beschäftigen?

Ja natürlich hast du nicht ganz unrecht.

Stell Dir vor da verdient ein Jmd. mit Java, der ältesten Programmiersprache aller Zeiten,  sein Geld und der  kommt gerade noch so über die Runden ... und aufeinmal verklagt Oracle ... Google

Aber was schreibe ich da, wer JAVA gelernt hat wird sich auch mit Kotlin beschäftigen müssen.

HTML ist zwar keine Programmiersprache und auch nicht mit Java vergleichbar, aber ich kann mich noch erinnern wie ich von Table Strukturen auf <div> Strukturen umgestiegen bin und dann kam das responsive Webdesign. Dann die unterschiedlichen vielen Browser. Vor Allem der IE hat immer Faxen gemacht. Wir mussten uns danach Alle richten.

Also man muss sich natürlich dem Rythmus der Zeit anpassen.

Edit: Wie schaut es mit der Kompatibilität aus?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 65838 (2. Mrz 2022)

java wird auch nicht sterben wie der IE .. ist zumindest meine meinung aber meinungen sind optional

kotlin ist eine sehr beliebte sprache weil es 1. in der jvm läuft dh du hast die java vorteile und zusätzlich hast du eine "moderne" syntax... also sehr wenig zeichen aber viel auswirkung...ob das gut ist oder nicht ... manche mögen python weils noch kürzer ist... ich mag python nicht

musst du entscheiden


----------



## nintendo (2. Mrz 2022)

Ich glaube Kotlin ist einfacher, aber ich gehe nur von Vermutungen aus.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 65838 (2. Mrz 2022)

es gibt einige websiten die sagen 

"kotlin ist das geilste was man machen kann, nie mehr java"
und dann gibts auch noch
"nie mehr kotlin ... zurück zu java" 

da scheinen die meinungen gespalten zu sein


----------

